# Steroids and Blood Pressure.



## BigBob (Nov 11, 2014)

So back in August I had a Health/ Heart Scare. Basically I had very high blood pressure Premature ventricular contractions and Rhabdo. Caused by over exertion, dehydration etc. The blood pressure issue is ongoing. Doctor had me on ramipril and now he changed it to benicar(with diuretic). 
*My question is What steroids cause the least amount of problems with blood pressure. Im talking about your experiences.* I am using NPP and It seems like that is really kicking it up even on meds. I seem to do ok on TRT. 
Thanks in advance brothers


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 11, 2014)

NPP/Deca (nandrolones) can affect BP as can all steroids, but studies have shown those are a no-no if you're prone.

Effects of nandrolone and resistance training on the blood pressure... - PubMed - NCBI

Long estered tests may be more troublesome than shorter esters in the time to clear and as estrogen builds, blood pressure may rise accordingly.  Always keeping estrogen in check is key as well.  On the extreme end of 'short' acting, TNE or suspension clears the quickest, however, estrogen is of note while using those, again, blood pressure and its reaction to estrogen levels.
I guess, basically, you may need to rethink how aggressively you administer your AAS as you seem to have blood pressure and cardiac issues and health should come first.
I am fortunate in that I'm not prone to many negative sides associated with AAS usage, however, I vigilantly monitor my BP, get blood work and in my experience, fluctuations in BP were although mild, noticed while using nandrolones, dianabol and high amounts of TNE or suspension.

Good luck brother.
G.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Grim. That's what I'm looking for. I am also using test suspension @ 20mg every other day. I was doing well with that until I started npp. I am thinking npp must go.


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 11, 2014)

:headbangrimo:headbang:


VP


----------



## BigBob (Nov 11, 2014)

vpiedu said:


> :headbangrimo:headbang:
> 
> 
> VP


I've never used primo. I'll have to now! Thanks


----------



## MattG (Nov 12, 2014)

Test and masteron are about the only ones that dont mess with my bp. Dbol does a little but not bad. Drol is a little worse than dbol. Npp would be the next worse. And its a tossup between eq and tren being the worst. Tren almost instantly causes a spike, whereas eq took a while but put me at 160/100 together with test and dbol. Most certainly wont ever touch eq again.lol


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 12, 2014)

Most of this is based on diet and cardio.

My last cycle I was running a decent amount of tren and npp + clen.

My BP hovered around 105/65.  I just don't add salt or sauces to anything, cardio 30 mins per day, and take tadalafil


----------



## Sully (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't forget about the impact that your body composition has on BP as well. I don't know what BF% you're at, but lowering bodyfat can be one of the best ways to improve high blood pressure, as well as overall health. Cutting weight can definitely be tough, but being leaner has many benefits.


----------



## Derek7X (Nov 12, 2014)

i would stick with test <750 and primo imo. use aromasin @ 6.25-12.5mg 3x a week (assuming you got real aromasin).

sorry to hear about this buddy.

also do cardio 3x a week,lower salts,lose some weight etc


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 12, 2014)

My worst numbers were when I was doing a gram of Test EW.
Granted I was doing other stuff too, but as soon as I lowered it, things got better.

Also my BP climbs when I'm force feeding.


----------



## Derek7X (Nov 12, 2014)

ps,

i know several people that switched to pharm grade gear and their bp went down

the heavy metals in normal gear affect some people (higher BP/higher HR,etc)


----------



## warzonz13 (Nov 12, 2014)

A couple things that helped me was Hawthorne and celery seed. I was able to get my Bp down without having to be put on meds or coming off gear. I was debating primo until this worked for me. Keeping estro in check and cardio up will help alot. I would have lipids checked if you haven't already. I also keep a Bp monitor and check my Bp often.


----------



## Rpr4 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm currently on test sust and npp. My blood pressure has actually dropped for some reason. What's really weird is my cholesterol and bp has dropped since I started my first Cycle  which was last year. I do take fish oil ever day though so that probably helps


----------



## BigBob (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I have much respect for you guys.
My BP is now at 117/76....My blood pressure has NEVER been this level. I feel better than I have in a very long time. I always knew it was elevated but this past year it has gotten much worse. I see now that it is the * ‎Hydrochlorothiazide* That has worked. In just 3 days it went from 140/90 to normal. 
I am a bit loose with the diet because I eat for FREE! But i keep it to lean meats and veggies mostly. I do notice that they cook with a lot of oil and salt. Looks like I have to start bringing my own food. I am going to cut way back on the salt and I need to drop another 30lbs and hopefully this issue will disappear for good. 
Thanks Again for the advice.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 14, 2014)

warzonz13 said:


> A couple things that helped me was Hawthorne and celery seed. I was able to get my Bp down without having to be put on meds or coming off gear. I was debating primo until this worked for me. Keeping estro in check and cardio up will help alot. I would have lipids checked if you haven't already. I also keep a Bp monitor and check my Bp often.



Ill check this out. I have used carditone while i was on tren and that helped some.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 14, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Don't forget about the impact that your body composition has on BP as well. I don't know what BF% you're at, but lowering bodyfat can be one of the best ways to improve high blood pressure, as well as overall health. Cutting weight can definitely be tough, but being leaner has many benefits.



When I do the calipers It comes to 17%(so to be fair it could be 17%-20%. I am a weird build. Wide hips, huge cavles, My hip flexers pop out etc...... So at 290 I have to lose 20lbs of fat to get to 10% bodyfat. I will continue on the low test and NPP till I run out and then switch to anavar at 20mg a day just to maintain muscle while I cut the fat. Im already doing 4-5 sessions of hit cardio a week. Im going to add some liss in there too just for good measure.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 14, 2014)

I use 10 mg lisinopril and like it. Also, cardio does wonders for my BP. It doesn't even have to be ass-kicking cardio either. I also think it helps your cholesterol profile.


----------



## Sully (Nov 14, 2014)

Try adding 200mg of ubiquinol CoQ10 daily, as well. It's OTC and really can help with blood pressure.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 14, 2014)

BigBob said:


> So back in August I had a Health/ Heart Scare. Basically I had very high blood pressure Premature ventricular contractions and Rhabdo. Caused by over exertion, dehydration etc. The blood pressure issue is ongoing. Doctor had me on ramipril and now he changed it to benicar(with diuretic).
> *My question is What steroids cause the least amount of problems with blood pressure. Im talking about your experiences.* I am using NPP and It seems like that is really kicking it up even on meds. I seem to do ok on TRT.
> Thanks in advance brothers



I think the key on cycle is not holding to much water/bloat and eating cleaner. Milder AAS such as ANAVAR..PRIMO are usually well tolerated.


----------



## warzonz13 (Nov 14, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Ill check this out. I have used carditone while i was on tren and that helped some.



Yeah celery seed is a natural diuretic and helps with the water retention while on cycle.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 21, 2015)

Test, masteron and primo will affect BP the least.  test is most potent obviously so keep it around 500/week


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 21, 2015)

Npp will raise it as previously stated plus it significantly raises RBCs. More RBCs in your body the higher your bp will be.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh and COQ10 will bring down.  Id supplement coq10, baby aspirin and hawthorn berry.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 21, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> Npp will raise it as previously stated plus it significantly raises RBCs. More RBCs in your body the higher your bp will be.


I think npp is what initially caused it.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 21, 2015)

For those of you who take tadalafil or some other such things for BP
What time of day do you take it and what is the half life?
Do you get pumps in the gym for it and does it work at night with the lady if you take it in the morning?


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 13, 2015)

For BigBob.  Read the part pesty4077 posted about carditone.


Circumin and the heart - Professional Muscle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)

AM wtf is the new avatar ? Is that Mrs, you, or your housebitch?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)

Collinb said:


> For those of you who take tadalafil or some other such things for BP
> What time of day do you take it and what is the half life?
> Do you get pumps in the gym for it and does it work at night with the lady if you take it in the morning?



10mg in morning . Increases bloodflow to all muscles , helps with prostrate flow at 5mg day also. So its a daily med.
Heres the breakdown brutha
.Sildenafil (Viagra) has a half-life of 4 hours and vardenafil (Levitra) has a half-life of 4-6 hours while tadalafil (Cialis) has a half-life of 17.5 hours


----------



## nothuman (Feb 19, 2015)

All suggestions have been great and like a couple of people have said, bp issues can seriously be minimized by being leaner. 17% and AAS is asking for trouble when it comes to blood pressure. The leaner you are, the better you grow and the lower your sides. A clean diet and cardio is also mandatory.


----------



## pdelta (Feb 20, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> 10mg in morning . Increases bloodflow to all muscles , helps with prostrate flow at 5mg day also. So its a daily med.
> Heres the breakdown brutha
> .Sildenafil (Viagra) has a half-life of 4 hours and vardenafil (Levitra) has a half-life of 4-6 hours while tadalafil (Cialis) has a half-life of 17.5 hours



Do you take any time off from Cialis?  At 17.5 hr half-life it will build-up in your system.


----------



## zoey101fan (Feb 21, 2015)

Another thing, make sure the doc uses the biggest BP cuff they got when they are measuring your pressure.  A medium cuff will always show like 150-160 systolic on me.  A XL cuff will show like 110-120.  This happened to me yesterday.  The readings were literally 1 minute apart.

Basically what i'm saying is that if the BP cuff is too small, it artificially jacks up your readings majorly


----------



## Sully (Feb 21, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> Another thing, make sure the doc uses the biggest BP cuff they got when they are measuring your pressure.  A medium cuff will always show like 150-160 systolic on me.  A XL cuff will show like 110-120.  This happened to me yesterday.  The readings were literally 1 minute apart.
> 
> Basically what i'm saying is that if the BP cuff is too small, it artificially jacks up your readings majorly



That's good info. Never heard that before. Now this begs the question, how do we know which one is the correct reading? Is it the smaller cuff raising the Sytolic pressure, or is it the larger cuff artificially lowering the Sytolic number?


----------



## zoey101fan (Feb 21, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> That's good info. Never heard that before. Now this begs the question, how do we know which one is the correct reading? Is it the smaller cuff raising the Sytolic pressure, or is it the larger cuff artificially lowering the Sytolic number?



Multiple doctors have told me that if a cuff is too small it will artificially raise BP, so I assume the larger cuff is the correct reading.

A lot of nurses don't do this, so they use an average size one and get a reading that is off the charts (like 160+).  You gotta tell them to go grab the cuff that is reserved for 600 pound fat chicks.


----------



## psych (Feb 23, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> Multiple doctors have told me that if a cuff is too small it will artificially raise BP, so I assume the larger cuff is the correct reading.
> 
> A lot of nurses don't do this, so they use an average size one and get a reading that is off the charts (like 160+).  You gotta tell them to go grab the cuff that is reserved for 600 pound fat chicks.



:yeahthat:  I get the big cuff all the time when big dudes walk into the ward...


----------



## ocman (Feb 23, 2015)

Not sure how you check your BP, but it might be a good idea to get a BP monitor so you will be reminded to check it regularly.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a good one..I believe it is a Panasonic.  I paid a few bucks extra for the large cuff.  Costs under 100 and I use it all the time.  The large cuff is for arms over like 16 inches...which should be about any dude that weight trains


----------



## *49ER (Feb 23, 2015)

Eq really fucked up my BP it's my first time I'm have to drop it ducks because I have 3 bottles left wish I had known my body wasn't gonna agree with it


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 24, 2015)

had a 33 year old black male...prolly. 6 foot tall, 250, 15% body fat...diagnosis...CHF....33 years old with CHF...dude coded today, after  intubati ngI drew a arterial blood gas sample to check his gases and electrolytes...homeboys potassium was 7.5! no bueno...took him down to our ICU where he proceeded to code a second time, we shocked him 3 times, got a rythm back and then started dialysis fuckin ricky ticky.....

CHRONIC HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE WILL SHORTEN YOUR LIFESPAN SIGNIFICANTLY !!!!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 1, 2015)

MoneyShot said:


> All suggestions have been great and like a couple of people have said, bp issues can seriously be minimized by being leaner. 17% and AAS is asking for trouble when it comes to blood pressure. The leaner you are, the better you grow and the lower your sides. A clean diet and cardio is also mandatory.



Exactly. Everyone responds different to various drugs. But as others have stated primo, avar and test should be ok if you have bp issues. Tadalafil is an amazing drug for helping lower bp when on cycle. It can be dangerous if you already have low blood pressure so make sure you know exactly what yours is. I take about 20mg tadalafil eod now. I am also a fan of beetroot juice as that has bp related benefits.


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ya that scary the doc told me my bp is too high and need to lose weight so lost 20 pounds so far now my bp is normal it sucks sometime you get lost of trying to get so big but not realizing it not too healthy the shit we are doing


----------



## jigga (Mar 16, 2015)

I find my blood pressure is the highest when I am bulking and retaining alot of water


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 16, 2015)

In terms of viagra/cialis, what is the minimum dosage to take to aid the prostate? 5 mg's? and is that a low enough dose to combine with BP rx?  thanks in advance....


----------

